

YC Startup MightyQuiz: Stump Strangers with Your Arcane Knowledge - zach
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/10/mightyquiz-stump-strangers-with-your-arcane-knowledge/

======
ivankirigin
I love MightyQuiz. It really locks you in. They have trouble in presentations
at YC because everyone immediately focuses on the app. That's an excellent
problem to have.

------
mosburger
Having yet another "well, why didn't I think of that?!?" moment. Nice app.

------
fleaflicker
I'm not usually a fan of facebook apps but mightyquiz would actually make a
great one.

~~~
altay
we're working on it... =)

------
jamescoops
some really great design work coming out from the current batch - v. fresh and
upfront

------
avinashv
Beautiful presentation for the main app, although I don't like the way two
tabs are laid out for choosing whether you want to create a new question or
make a quiz for your blog on the "Write" page. Addictive app, though. How are
you guys planning to monetize this?

------
moog
That's prety cool. I had 4/4 right and started to suspect it was saying right
to everything as a joke, 'cos I hadn't signed up. That's when I found out I
didn't know the proper term for cat whiskers!

~~~
altay
we scale the difficulty of the questions dynamically, so if you're doing well
it starts serving up harder questions, and vice versa.

~~~
moog
This would be killer on an iPhone.

------
vlad
Somebody at last year's Startup School said he had a very successful quiz site
(widgets for myspace.) Is that the same person?

------
arasakik
Congrats! Looks great!

------
ajkirwin
I would like MightyQuiz more, if I hadn't after 80 questions found, I think,
four or five that had incorrect 'right answers'.

It'd be better if they had some kind of way to prune these out.

